# Fry control



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

I have too many fry in my mbuna tanks. Particularly Saulosi and White Labs. Could I remove all my river rock and just keep a few large rocks so that fry don't have places to hide? Do mbunas have to have rocks? I know they are rock fish. I have no local fish stores to take fry and looking at ways to control numbers.
:fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Remove the small rocks. Keep them stacked up high, but make crevices large. I would not remove all rocks.

Add Synodontis multipunctatus group of 5 assuming it is a 55G or larger.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Remove the small rocks. Keep them stacked up high, but make crevices large. I would not remove all rocks.
> 
> Add Synodontis multipunctatus group of 5 assuming it is a 55G or larger.


The tanks are 55 gallon. Was thinking of three or four larger rocks place along length of tank. Don't the multipunctarus get pretty big?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They get six inches or so but will handle your fry. I would not do large rocks separated along the tank. That would be more like a hap/peacock aquascape.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

I've only ever had 1 cichlid fry survive a tank with Synodontis multi's in it.

On the other hand... I've had several bristlenose pleco fry survive in my tank.....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry I omitted a KEY word "not" above, see edit. Keep stacked rocks in a mbuna tank.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Sorry I omitted a KEY word "not" above, see edit. Keep stacked rocks in a mbuna tank.


Thanks,DJ, you've never led me astray. :thumb:


----------



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

Syno Multi's are perfect hunters. Best in groups of 5 or more. Besides it could take a decade for them to hit 6" in an aquarium....most wont hit that unless in a huge tank. But if you are worried about the bio load, you do have other options. I've kept both Syno Angelicus and Granulosus sucessfully in Malawi tanks. Angelicus while mostly shy...will hunt at night. They tend to get bigger at around 8", but it takes years. As for Granulosus....compare them to the Multi's. They get a bit bigger, and are more self sufficient. They dont always do good in groups....but they hunt and swim.

I'm a former breeder of Synodontis Multipunctatus, and currently growing a group to breed again....So I'm biased. One of the coolest cats you will ever find on the planet. But I'm also a Synodontis fan in general. I've probably owned more types then most have numbers. If your looking for a single cat to eat fry, look into a Angelicus or Granulosus. You wont be disappointed.....especially with the Granulosus.....Coolest cat on the planet IMO.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks, Stallion for the good info. My Wife and I are looking for more info on the size of multis. For example, she's read that they can get up to 10 inches in a huge tank. Our tank qualifies, so let's assume over time, they'll get there. She's worried that it'll grow too big, get ugly (for her tastes) and be extremely difficult to remove. Due to the size and configuration, a tear-down for fish removal is logistically extremely difficult, and we're going to great lengths to avoid it.

That all being said, is there anyone out there with pics of full size multis? Any pics with other fish in them for comparison? I was looking at the old interwebs last night, and I can't find any fish anywhere near 10 inches... so is that real? How real? Let's assume it will get there, how long does that take?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SenorStrum said:


> Thanks, Stallion for the good info. My Wife and I are looking for more info on the size of multis. For example, she's read that they can get up to 10 inches in a huge tank. Our tank qualifies, so let's assume over time, they'll get there. She's worried that it'll grow too big, get ugly (for her tastes) and be extremely difficult to remove. Due to the size and configuration, a tear-down for fish removal is logistically extremely difficult, and we're going to great lengths to avoid it.
> 
> That all being said, is there anyone out there with pics of full size multis? Any pics with other fish in them for comparison? I was looking at the old interwebs last night, and I can't find any fish anywhere near 10 inches... so is that real? How real? Let's assume it will get there, how long does that take?


There are very few, if any Synodontis multipunctatus in the hobby. What is in the hobby is Synodontis grandiops. The absolute largest they get is 8". For the most part, they rarely get over 6" though. I've had one 8" male, that was a WC, that grew to that size after 20 years in captivity. He lived to 34 years old. I have a number of his fry, still alive, that were born inbetween 1984-86. They are a maximum of 6". 10" seems to be quite the fishing story, that I wouldn't believe. :lol:

My guys have lived in tanks ranging from 125 gallons, to 265 gallons over the years... even when I mention mine at 8", that is very much an oddball, that is much larger than the norm.


----------

